# Lead RRP Opt out



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yesterday there were some conflicting reports on the opt out, the EPA pulled the release off the site yesterday. Today it was posted that the opt out will be eliminated 60 days after being placed in the Federal Register (which I think was done yesterday). 
You must still provide the Renovate Right Brochure and have it signed. 

http://www.epa.gov/lead/new.htm


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

Do have you tried to get any brochures lately?

Rumors I hear is that there are none available through the gov't


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I ordered a bunch last year. You have seen the link to print them? I'd just print a few till they restock. Somebody said they ordered some from Kachina.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes I saw the link, thanks.

I'm sorry, I am drawing the line at spending $2 per pamphlet. The money drain with no return on my investment needs to stop.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you can email the brochure and only print the form to have signed. I will have to look next time I go in, been wading thru the register trying to figure out the opt out, can't go back in now or I'll commit Hari Kari!


----------

